# Hevi-metal snack?



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I left a 1/4 box of hevi-metal shells in the garage and looks like mr. Mouse likes the flax seed filler


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Check this out


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had em do that here as well . Didn't realize there was Flax seed .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

at least he's eating healthy


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Yikes. If that’s the case You better remember not to leave any of your Glocks in the garage over night!!!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

MIGHTY said:


> Yikes. If that’s the case You better remember not to leave any of your Glocks in the garage over night!!!


 His Glocks would be fine. Even a mouse knows that touching a man's Glock is over the line.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Tom your feeding your critters some expensive snacks..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> His Glocks would be fine. Even a mouse knows that touching a man's Glock is over the line.




EZ,
You need to set some of these special 'super killer' mouse traps...








...they are 100% made out of recycled genuine Glocks.
Even the tin in the trap is genuine Glock.
Made from the masses of recycled blown up Glock bbls.

Notice... this is the new 'Desert Sand' trap model.
Made from the Desert Sand model Glock.
Check out the resemblance...









...


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

They built up in my car engine, then chewed on the wiring, one day it just wouldn't start. Insurance had to have pictures to believe (pay).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that is SWEET!!! looks like my G43


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> that is SWEET!!! looks like my G43
> 
> View attachment 258475


Yes...looks just like it!
See, you could have the G43 recycled into something that is actually useful.
Good luck with them Meeces. Maybe try some pure peppermint oil on cotton balls.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> EZ,
> You need to set some of these special 'super killer' mouse traps...
> View attachment 258473
> 
> ...


YEP cant use 1911's as the slide hangs open alot.... wont snap on em


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> YEP cant use 1911's as the slide hangs open alot.... wont snap on em


especially when a .45 casing is stove piping


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> especially when a .45 casing is stove piping


You did NOT just say that referring to a 1911...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FAKE NEWS...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> FAKE NEWS...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> You did NOT just say that referring to a 1911...
> View attachment 258521
> 
> View attachment 258523
> ...


Set up ..obviously


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

fastwater said:


> You did NOT just say that referring to a 1911...
> View attachment 258521
> 
> View attachment 258523
> ...


 Video of it happening with a law enforcement officer and a priest present or it didn't happen.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> Video of it happening with a law enforcement officer and a priest present or it didn't happen.


Would gang banger and a wino suffice???


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Yea you have to hold those things sideways to get them to fire right. Otherwise you’ll “limp wrist” it. Plus it helps the spent casings roll out


----------



## Dargen (Mar 29, 2018)

ezbite said:


> that is SWEET!!! looks like my G43
> 
> View attachment 258475


 So you can scare away the hooligans ...


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Glocks are for ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------->>>
and <<<---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- recycled Glock basket


----------

